# 180 gallon ?



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i want to drain my 180 and move it on the stand and slide on tiles would this be ok our not . im gonna move it like three feet away from the wall so i can paint it .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

With out looking at the stand is built, I would say No ! As I recall its a store bought one and pretty much made to hold the tank up.( not as a wheel-less dolly  ) 
Other things auch as weight of tank as well as any water /substrate. Moving it side ways and such will put a lot of strain on the stand that will in the long run make it a bit weaker.....I can almost hear the creaking and groaning of it now 
Why go to the hassle of moving it to paint it ( you cant seee the back anyways ..)
You could slide a large piece off cardboard behind it to protect the wall and use a sponge to get at what you can with some paint.
That would save you a lot of work and be a little less stressfull for everyone.
bill


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I have several times moved 75 gallon tanks "full" and they are Big Al stingray stands which are nowhere near as strong as the pine stands.
I slide mine pretty easily while full. 
I was looking at my 180 gallon which is on a pine stand, I wouldn't hesitate to move one that is mostly drained.
thats just my opinion though


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't do it if it was a prefabbed MDF type stand, or most store bought stands. They will fold like ikea furniture with any kind of unusual lateral stress. You may be able to get away with sliding your setup if it was empty/close to empty. I would empty and try to lift one end at a time and just inch it to where you want it.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

When we move out tanks we pick them up and move them little by little to avoid lateral strain on the stands. 

Another thing we did was pull from the bottom as someone was stabilizing it from the top- again, inch by inch to avoid any accidents. We only did this because we were on laminate flooring so there was no risk of the stand catching on carpet and tumbling.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As others have mentioned:

Solid wood stand, probably no problem.

MDF store-bought stand, just asking for trouble.

DIY or custom pine stands built with 2x4s and 2x6s are usually over-engineered and can be abused with this sort of movement.

The MDF does not have the structural strength for anything but up-down weight bearing & is not designed to hold 400-500lbs while being shifted laterally.

Perhaps if you could slip those furniture moving pads under the stand, it might work.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

its one of those really light pine stands


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^^ there ya go .
Just paint three sides. What color are you painting it ? Its black now ...correct ? leaving the back black is okay ...not like its pink or anythig like that 

....OMG I could be in trouble with the member that LOVES PINK .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> ^^^^ there ya go .
> Just paint three sides. What color are you painting it ? Its black now ...correct ? leaving the back black is okay ...not like its pink or anythig like that
> 
> ....OMG I could be in trouble with the member that LOVES PINK .


no its a baby blue and it drives me nuts . i have to scrape the blue of then paint it black butt i want to move the stand and tank together like three feet but don't know if its ok


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

has any one moved empty 180 one a light pine stand on hard wood our tiles .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this is what my 180 is on a black pine stand . so i want to slide the tank and stand away from the wall so a can paint the back ground black 








i just measured i need to move it a foot and a half away from the wall


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you have some scrap carpet. Put a piece face down under the legs. It will make it slide much eaiser on tile.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*Is it time to tell him about the four wheeler?*



Aquaman said:


> With out looking at the stand is built, I would say No ! As I recall its a store bought one and pretty much made to hold the tank up.( not as a wheel-less dolly  )
> Other things auch as weight of tank as well as any water /substrate. Moving it side ways and such will put a lot of strain on the stand that will in the long run make it a bit weaker.....I can almost hear the creaking and groaning of it now
> Why go to the hassle of moving it to paint it ( you cant seee the back anyways ..)
> You could slide a large piece off cardboard behind it to protect the wall and use a sponge to get at what you can with some paint.
> ...


Is it time to introduce another member to the magic four wheeler, Bill?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> Is it time to introduce another member to the magic four wheeler, Bill?


Na....wouldn't work .

But Hey Just so everyone knows....I feel like a dumbass because I was talkin to john and all along I thought it was the STAND he wanted to paint LOL I kept telling him he didn't have to strip the paint right off ....just sand and paint ....lol he kept telling me you would still see the blue unless he took it all off ( at this point I thought HE was looooosin it ...LOL )...took a few minuets before I realized that it was the TANK not the stand he wanted to paint .....LOL... doesn't take much to understand but some times it takes all that I got...
HAPPY CANADA DAY!!! everyone


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

you to bill LOL


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

drain the tank and slide it the stands are made to hold all that weight when there full not gonna do any thing to it specialy if it is real wood . if is mdf pick one end up move it over and do the other end


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> drain the tank and slide it the stands are made to hold all that weight when there full not gonna do any thing to it specialy if it is real wood . if is mdf pick one end up move it over and do the other end


im pretty sure its pine. the guy i bought it off said its pine . its kinda got a grainy look to it. have you done this before with a big tank ?
and when i plan to pull the tank out, im gonna pull from the bottom of the stand witch i would say would be better .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would like some more info


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Just do it ! Be like Tiger. get er done.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna LOL


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally, given the $ to replace a 180 gallon tank if something goes wrong, I would lift off the tank and then move the stand. I realize its much more of a hassle to do it that way but I would rather go through that then have the stand collapse further down the road when the tank is full.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Personally, given the $ to replace a 180 gallon tank if something goes wrong, I would lift off the tank and then move the stand. I realize its much more of a hassle to do it that way but I would rather go through that then have the stand collapse further down the road when the tank is full.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


very true alot of people are saying drain all the water, pine stand there saying it would be fine
tough to say


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

How far from the wall is it? you can get a long handled razor scraper and use a roller with extension to paint the back with out moving it at all.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

no its to close so i want to move it a foot and a half gives me alot of room to work with then


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

painted my 180 and moved it no problems looks great


----------

